# Meringue gets hardened - Why?



## fts93 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi!

I`m not a pastry chef, but i know u guys can help me. I think this isn`t hard question, but just want to get answer. How long i can kept merenque gooey inside after baking it? Because, in our restaurant we make like "mini pavlovas" and after baking we usually take them out even, these are little bit undercooked, but they gets hardened very quickly. Is it some way that we can serve them longer, without that u need hammer to get it broke ?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Do you mind if we see your recipe?


----------



## fts93 (Sep 1, 2011)

flipflopgirl said:


> Do you mind if we see your recipe?


Sorry ! 

250grams Egg Whites
445grams Sugar
7 teaspoon Corn Starch
2 teaspoon Vinegar
2 teaspoon Vanilla Sugar

First Oven 180c` then just before put Merengues to the oven, put heat to the 120c` and let them be there 20-30minutes.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Here is a no-fail recipe.

I use this one and its spot on.

8 egg whites

pich of salt

18 oz castor sugar ( I like to blend it- superfine so the sugar melts easier)

4 tsp corn starch

1 tsp ov vanilla extract.

Oven starts off at 180 and then lower it a touch.

Bake 30 mins, turn oven off, leave in oven another 30 minutes.

Its the nature of the beast that they harden . The heat dries the egg white/sugar mixture out. If you are filling these, put some parchment on a sheet pan, draw 6 circles (use a glass if you want it as a guide, or pipe them out with a pastry bag (you can pipe out fancier designs) . *Leave a bit of a concave/dent* on the top so that you can put a dollop of whipping cream and fresh fruit of your choice. It will soften up a bit with the cream and juices of the fruit.

I made a bunch the other day.....light as air, but again , the shell itself is hard like a cracker, inside a tad spongy. This is what folks are expecting when they eat them.

Hope this helps.

Petals.

ps. You can always use cream of tartar 1/4 tsp , it holds the egg whites up.


----------



## fts93 (Sep 1, 2011)

petalsandcoco said:


> Here is a no-fail recipe.
> 
> I use this one and its spot on.
> 
> ...


----------

